# Hello there people!



## dyahwibisono (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello there people!

I'm just currently join this coffee forum, i'm an entrepreneur for one of my new business which is in Coffee Industry. I'm going to move to London with my husband. And i'm planning to open a small coffee shop which actually i still have to learn about the coffee market in UK. I'm basically exporting Indonesian Coffee Beans to worldwide, either it's a small capacity or in a big amount of capacity. Since i'm new.. i might need some help from you to give me some thoughts, or opinion regarding the market itself in UK. Thank alot for your kind of information!







)


----------

